# Your most expensive pipe?



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

I was surfing through the sites looking for some candidates for new pipes and came across a surprising amount of pipes that were priced at ridiculous sums like $5,000...I cant imagine EVER even CONSIDERING buying a pipe for such a price. I'm a man of practicality mostly and my most expensive pipe is only $110 and even then I hesitated to pull the trigger. What makes a pipe valuable to me is how well it smokes, and the sentimental attachment that develops after breaking it in and enjoying a great number of smokes with it. I would hate to drop 5k capital on a "meh" smoking pipe...Even if it was the best smoke on the planet I still wouldn't buy it.....With my little rant over, whats your most expensive pipe? Was it worth it?


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

$9 cobb. Smokes great! My briar was free which I love as well. I will spend more on another one in the future as someone local makes some great pipes, but will be under 125 for it.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Flyinglow said:


> $9 cobb. Smokes great! My briar was free which I love as well. I will spend more on another one in the future as someone local makes some great pipes, but will be under 125 for it.


Cobs are always a no brainer. They are the work horses of the pipe world and I love em! And don't get me wrong.. I wouldn't mind accepting a $5,000 pipe for free...but I sure as hell wont buy one :lol:


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

$50 for a Jirsa, I think they've gotten inflated in the interim but this was in the early stages of the housing meltdown and nobody was spending $5,000 on anything  I thought it was kind of extravagant since most of my pipe dollars go toward buying the rare basket pipe that isn't cavernous. I'm sure those four-figure Dunhills smoke nice, but it's really not the sort of thing you find in my socioeconomic class


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

$450 1932 Dunhill


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

An $85 Savinelli Tortuga (though I paid $50 for it and some tobacco, plus a cigar via the Groupon that floats around on the board) - As far as worth it, I don't smoke the pipe often enough to have a big rotation of them. I like the look and feel of the pipe I got, so I think it was. It, along with two super cheap $5 briars and a cob make up my collection.

Everyone should know how it generally goes, though. You got more money, you spend more money. What rich guy wouldn't want to brag to his other smoking buddies that his pipe costs $5,000?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Bit of a bottom-feeder here - I think I paid abt $30 for one of my Dr. Grabows. Not opposed to spending $100 or more for something I really want; just haven't yet. Probably wouldn't go much more than that though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A couple from the ~$200 range. The smoke about the same as a few of my Grabows- but they're somewhat prettier to look at :biggrin:


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a bit of a cheapskate when it comes to pipes, but the XO got me a Randy Wiley that cost around $160 for Christmas a couple of years ago. I, uh, might have dropped some hints. Was it worth it? You betcha. If she didn't buy it for me, I was going to buy it anyway. I checked that pipe every day for a week or two. I'm really just an overgrown child. When I saw it showed up out of stock I figured either she got it for me, or I was SOL.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

The only pipes I've ever bought new have been Missouri Meerschaums and Grabows (CVS clearance!). The rest of my collection are mostly estates that I bought cheap in lots and refurbished. The highest I have paid was $65 for a Nording Freehand, which was nice to look at, but not a great smoker, so I resold it and got a $50 Peterson System 314, which is a fine smoker.

It's not so much a matter of principle, but rather of poverty, that I have tried to build a big collection as cheaply as possible. I'm also making a higher priority of acquiring pipe tobacco for my cellar. But if I ever did get a windfall of cash, I would buy a few pipes in the $100+ range. I don't think I could ever find the justification to invest over $200 in a pipe.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> ... I don't think I could ever find the justification to invest over $200 in a pipe.


Agreed.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think it was $340 for my smooth Cavicchi. That's out of my comfort zone ($150-$250) but I wanted one smooth one before they got too high for me. As they have now.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Most spendy was more then i wanted to pay and Smoke it every day to make up the buying it. However I would say that anything from 100 to 200 is ok. Over 200 for 1 pipe had better produce the tobacco I smoke as well. Honestly I smoke way to much tobacco every day to spend some of that Tobacco cash on a Spendy pipe. I seen one that I wanted to buy at a price I think is about 100 more then i feel the pipe is worth. So I will not buy it. A Pipe that I did just buy for a CRAZY only 10 price is 1000X better then any pipe I have paid 40X the price. Infact the person that owned the pipe thought there may have been something wrong with it, which was why the low price. After a good cleaning and Reaming the PIPE smokes like a Dream. It is now my Favorite pipe in my little 83 pipe collection. 

James


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

[OT] Loki said:


> $450 1932 Dunhill


I haven't even seen a picture and I already want it...

I have a few under 100$ pipes. Most pricey in the collection is probably the Dunhill Shell bent, was about 550€ retail but I got it as my former pipeclub's 30th anniversary POY at a SIGNIFICANT discount, ended up paying a little over a third of retail price. Its teh awesome, too...


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

It would probably be my Peterson Donegal, or maybe my Nording Freehand. Or, it could be my Calabash that I got in England. I've had all of them so long that I can't remember how much I paid for any of them. I like smoking them every once in while, but none of them smoke anywhere near as good as my Missouri Meerschaums.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

LandonColby said:


> I was surfing through the sites looking for some candidates for new pipes and came across a surprising amount of pipes that were priced at ridiculous sums like $5,000...I cant imagine EVER even CONSIDERING buying a pipe for such a price. I'm a man of practicality mostly and my most expensive pipe is only $110 and even then I hesitated to pull the trigger. What makes a pipe valuable to me is how well it smokes, and the sentimental attachment that develops after breaking it in and enjoying a great number of smokes with it. I would hate to drop 5k capital on a "meh" smoking pipe...Even if it was the best smoke on the planet I still wouldn't buy it.....With my little rant over, whats your most expensive pipe? Was it worth it?


Just out of curiosity, do you feel this way about _everything?_ When I read about people spending on other things, I can agree with you. I can't understand anyone paying more for a pistol than $150; my pistol cost that, and the cans seem to fly off the log just as quickly as they do for anyone else. If offered a choice between a Pacer and a Corvette, I'd take the Pacer-more room. Pipes just happen to be what I'm into at this stage in my life, so I'm willing to spend a bit of extra cash on them.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

My pipes

I've spent from $15 to $580 on a pipe. As a husband and father and with my means I could never spend more than $650 on a pipe without feeling like a selfish jerk. They're all superior smokers on my rack, so they all represent varying levels of "good buy" to me I suppose. It took many, many more pipes than I own now to educate me about what constitutes a good pipe. The more money you spend, the greater your chances of getting an excellent pipe. If you're like me and you favor post-war English pipes, if you're smart and you have a good eye for estates, you can pick up a $50 estate that smokes and looks as good as more expensive pipes.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

how about we have a sub-forum for the Cob guys? I like Cobs as well as most Cob guys.. but, most serious posts end up with the Cob guys berating any pipe over $10. I had hoped to see some nice pipes when I saw the topic but most seem to be staying away as to not be bullied.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Most I've spent is about $80 on this Stanwell Night & Day


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> My pipes


Oh those are beautiful pipes, and a beautiful website to host them! You write so well about the post-war Dunhills that I can see why they have their fan base


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding something mentioned earlier in this thread, I do not discern any bullying or harassment from cobbers toward those who like high-end pipes, nor have I seen it in past threads. I think to merely state a preference for and enjoyment of <$10 pipes should not bring shame or embarrassment to a proud collector of $5000 briars. It is merely a class/cultural difference. A dedicated cobber finds his pipes a perfectly adequate tool for smoking. Above a certain price threshold, acquisition becomes art collecting,and that is more of an occupation for the affluent. 

I do not doubt the claims of Fred Hanna and other pipe experts that the more you pay, the greater your likelihood of finding a pipe which is a transcendentally sublime smoker. Such pipes can be masterpieces. I don't think someone is a "sucker" for investing in a flawless straight-grain hand-crafted by a master artisan. If you have the cash, support these artists by all means. They are the vanguard of the pipe's evolution, and I admire their dedication. As for myself, I simply don't have the means to invest like that.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you feel this way about _everything?_ When I read about people spending on other things, I can agree with you. I can't understand anyone paying more for a pistol than $150; my pistol cost that, and the cans seem to fly off the log just as quickly as they do for anyone else. If offered a choice between a Pacer and a Corvette, I'd take the Pacer-more room. Pipes just happen to be what I'm into at this stage in my life, so I'm willing to spend a bit of extra cash on them.


No not really. I really only take on that mentality when I feel like my dollar isn't going to buy a superior product, and I'm just paying for the brand. Like pipes, I wish with all my heart I had the capital to buy handfuls of dunhill and other fancy artisan pipes, I think the wood is superior, and the craftsmanship is definitely superior. But what it comes down to for me is the realization that a pipe, regardless of its grain quality and crafter, is just a carved piece of wood. There is a definite threshold between pipe functionality and brand name/appearance. So please, if anyone is withholding their glorious collection of thousand dollar pipes don't be afraid to post them. I personally cannot afford to spend that much on my hobby as I wish.

But to answer your question Mark, no. There are things I spend too much money on like gourmet foods and drinks, and technology (bought a 60' lcd smart tv that connects to the Internet...its awesome for movie night lol). Like you I would pass on a corvette in favor of a truck or more practical vehicle. But if I had the budget you can bet I'd blow thousands on all the pipes I have DREAMED of getting my whole life...for now I spend most of it on the leaf.


----------



## Kegen (Aug 9, 2014)

My limit is about $150 depending. My current most expensive is a Nording freehand which ran me around 80 bucks. 

I can see why someone would spend 500+ on a pipe but I just couldn't bring myself to do it when I think of the tobacco I could enjoy with that money.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

As a non-piper I came to this thread to see your cool tools- I prefer the cigar as the bread bowl of fine tobacco consumption- you just burn the whole thing and the only tools you need are your cutter and lighter- no cleaning or maintenance required. You have to care for and maintain and clean your pipes and make sure you don't drop them- I cant do all of that, but I am impressed by the artistry and work that goes into them. That being said I think this thread needs more pictures!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I suppose you are correct. I posted this pic in another thread at some point, but here is the Randy Wiley I mentioned.



This pipe with Peterson Irish Flake or Macbaren Old Dark Fired is my favorite combo of pipe and baccy so far. Never lets me down.


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> I prefer the cigar as the bread bowl of fine tobacco consumption


I love this place  (RG when I reload)


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> My pipes
> 
> I've spent from $15 to $580 on a pipe. As a husband and father and with my means I could never spend more than $650 on a pipe without feeling like a selfish jerk. They're all superior smokers on my rack, so they all represent varying levels of "good buy" to me I suppose. It took many, many more pipes than I own now to educate me about what constitutes a good pipe. The more money you spend, the greater your chances of getting an excellent pipe. If you're like me and you favor post-war English pipes, if you're smart and you have a good eye for estates, you can pick up a $50 estate that smokes and looks as good as more expensive pipes.


......I would KILL for that Dunhill..you are are a lucky man lol.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Let me preface by saying, I mean absolutely no offense to the op or anybody else for that matter.

Pipe smoking is no different than any other hobby. For example, I can buy a $300 EAA 357 revolver, or a $3000 Colt Python. I can buy a $50 Spalding pool cue, or a $500 Viking. I can buy a base Toyota Camry, or a fully pimped Lexus. I can buy a $4 ronson jet lite, or $400 im corona. I can buy a $60 casio g shock wrist watch, or a $6,000 Rolex. You guys get my drift. 

To some, simply smoking a pipe isn't all of the hobby, but rather collecting and enjoying rare or expensive pipes. I for one couldn't pull the trigger on a $5,000 pipe, but can understand why some folks would. I don't believe it's just rich guys wanting to brag to their buddies about how much they paid for the pipe... In fact, most rich folks I know don't become rich by spending frivolously. 

This is what makes USA the best country in the world!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ShaneG said:


> As a non-piper I came to this thread to see your cool tools- I prefer the cigar as the bread bowl of fine tobacco consumption- you just burn the whole thing and the only tools you need are your cutter and lighter- no cleaning or maintenance required. You have to care for and maintain and clean your pipes and make sure you don't drop them- I cant do all of that, but I am impressed by the artistry and work that goes into them. That being said I think this thread needs more pictures!


No maintenance required? The overwhelming maintenance was the biggest negative for cigars to me. Well, that and the price.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Im sure this is the one in my collection that cost the most. But Im not sure of the cost since my wife got it for me for christmas about 10-11 years ago. Searches online didnt help me much since it doesn't appear to be made anymore.

My Erik Nording, the photo doesn't do it justice. Its a real sharp red color.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

MarkC said:


> No maintenance required? The overwhelming maintenance was the biggest negative for cigars to me. Well, that and the price.


You do have to keep an eye on the humidor, but (forgive the ignorance) do you not have to maintain the humidity of pipe tobacco too? Either way that's a boveda and done- pipes have to be cleaned with multiple grits(?) of pipe cleaners and seasoned (?) and need to be exorcised from time to time (I know I've read about ghosting pipes, so its a logical next step) and they have filters to replace and beeswax to apply and you have to turn things a safe-like and frankly baffling combination of clock and counterclockwise and learn dozens of ways to 'pack' 'tamp' and light and relight and burn your tongue- that last one sounds really bad and hurty. Frankly, pipes seem really really complicated.



Trackmyer said:


>


That's amazing! That looks awesome and scary- all black and red! Im pretty sure that pipe makes you more badass smoking it.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Disregard...


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

My current high end pipe is a no name braid that somkes bad. Love my cobs. Looking to get a nice braid pipe for my b day.

As for being hard to mess with^^^^^^^ pipes are super easy. Pick your pipe, tobacco, pack out how ever u want light and your off. All your storage is just a mason jar. My sticks can be very finicky. Bad wind, have to keep the humidity at 65% or they don't burn right and so on. Haven't had q cigar in almost a month! Lol


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> (I know I've read about ghosting pipes, so its a logical next step)


Be careful with 3rd-party exorcisms - if your pipe is any good the priest will take it but you'll never get it back. It's much safer to stop by the metaphysical supply store for all your components and then just do it yourself.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ShaneG said:


> You do have to keep an eye on the humidor, but (forgive the ignorance) do you not have to maintain the humidity of pipe tobacco too?


Nah. Just throw it in a jar and forget about it if it's bulk; if it comes in a tin, it's already sealed for you. I'll admit, the care and cleaning of pipes can take up some time, though.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 2 Altinoks and 1 IMP that ran around $150. Most expensive briar is one I had planned on selling for $90.00 However, there were a couple of ugly flaws in the shank that look like they run all the way through, but don't. Love that pipe. smooth and dry smoker.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I've spent over 150$ three times on pipes.

My Nording and my Peterson are my favorites.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Paid $450 for a BAKI meer, and well worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> Paid $450 for a BAKI meer, and well worth every penny IMHO.


So what aspect made it worth it for you? Performance or appearance?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

LandonColby said:


> So what aspect made it worth it for you? Performance or appearance?


Both.

It smokes like a dream and looks good to my eye too.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

OnePyroTec said:


> Both.
> 
> It smokes like a dream and looks good to my eye too.


WOW...What a beautiful pipe! 
Do you usually spend several hundred when buying pipes or was this a "special occasion"?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd say it was a special occasion where I wanted what I wanted and no one else could do it.

I have spent $200 on a special cob too from R.Santia. Generally my pipes are $100 and lower...many much lower because of having dozens of cobs.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

ShaneG said:


> You do have to keep an eye on the humidor, but (forgive the ignorance) do you not have to maintain the humidity of pipe tobacco too? Either way that's a boveda and done- pipes have to be cleaned with multiple grits(?) of pipe cleaners and seasoned (?) and need to be exorcised from time to time (I know I've read about ghosting pipes, so its a logical next step) and they have filters to replace and beeswax to apply and you have to turn things a safe-like and frankly baffling combination of clock and counterclockwise and learn dozens of ways to 'pack' 'tamp' and light and relight and burn your tongue- that last one sounds really bad and hurty. Frankly, pipes seem really really complicated.
> 
> That's amazing! That looks awesome and scary- all black and red! Im pretty sure that pipe makes you more badass smoking it.


*Frankly, pipes seem really really complicated.* wow, seriously?


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue Raccoon said:


> *Frankly, pipes seem really really complicated.* wow, seriously?


Lol in his defense, he did admit and plea to ignorance. That long list of gobbledygook is a product of all the different rituals people have for smoking their pipes coming together in a perfect synergy of shit. I'm sure if Shane gave it the effort, he'd see how easy it is to keep a collection of pipes and tobacco, and how packing and smoking a pipe is easy even though so many people get the impression they have to "follow the rules" that someone felt they were entitled to give.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

LandonColby said:


> so many people get the impression they have to "follow the rules" that someone felt they were entitled to give.


So true! Pipes are fairly simple. Folks have problems when they think they need to "study" and read all the info out there before picking up a pipe and smoking it.

I learned to smoke a pipe back in the '80s. No-one taught me how. I figured it out for myself over a long weekend camping.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> So true! Pipes are fairly simple. Folks have problems when they think they need to "study" and read all the info out there before picking up a pipe and smoking it.
> 
> I learned to smoke a pipe back in the '80s. No-one taught me how. I figured it out for myself over a long weekend camping.


exactly! folks have been smoking pipes long before the internet.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Folks have problems when they think they need to "study" and read all the info out there before picking up a pipe and smoking it.


Thats it! I remember when I stumbled upon Puff and other pipe forums and after reading all the "do's and don'ts" I was fortunate enough to just pick out all the good advice from all the nonsense because I had been smoking for years prior to that. 
These forums are great and I'm so happy I get to be apart of a humble little community like this...but I also feel sad for all the newcomers because it IS intimidating at first and takes a little "can-do" attitude to brush it off and start up the pipe anyway.
...I love puff, and I want others to love it too :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

All those rules do serve a purpose; they give a noob something to cling to in order to get past the introductory stage. For example, at this point, I just grab the tobacco and stuff it in the pipe, but at first, it helped to have all this "three layer" and "Frank method" and such to help out. The 'rules' don't exist because someone felt "entitled" to give them; they exist because people were desperate for advice.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

MarkC said:


> All those rules do serve a purpose; they give a noob something to cling to in order to get past the introductory stage. For example, at this point, I just grab the tobacco and stuff it in the pipe, but at first, it helped to have all this "three layer" and "Frank method" and such to help out. The 'rules' don't exist because someone felt "entitled" to give them; they exist because people were desperate for advice.


:thumb:


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

The most I've spent is around $100 for a Peterson Standard 317. I love smaller pipes so it was perfect for me! I've been keeping my eye out on the 'bay for a good older estate Dunhill, but one hasn't caught my eye yet. For me, I'd happily spend money on one or two very high end pipes, because I'm one of those guys that enjoys the look and feel of outstanding craftsmanship, regardless of price (for example, I love my older SUV because it was inexpensive yet solidly built, but I also love my Saddleback leather briefcase, which costs far more than I paid for my first car. To me, it's all about the way it feels and the quality it possesses.)

As far as the whole rules/advice thing, I think it definitely helps the noob by giving a crutch to lean on, but I also think that the pipe side of the tobacco community is very self reliant when it comes to these sorts of things. I got here via cigars, and I think there is way more of the needing a crutch noobism there than in this community. Nothing wrong with either side, just happy to be in this camp more now!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

$75 for a first generation A-size Kirsten pipe. I only payed that much because it completed my set of first generation Kirstens. I'm a bit frugal when it comes to things because of being on disability.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

A black shell Dunhill Group 6 straight billiard. Don't know what it's worth but I'd guess $150.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

A Savinelli Roma Lucite Canadian.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

haebar said:


> A black shell Dunhill Group 6 straight billiard. Don't know what it's worth but I'd guess $150.


Perhaps 150$ right now as an estate pipe, when new, it was considerably more than that...


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

The most expensive pipe I had was a Sasieni one-dot billiard that I sold on ebay to someone in Russia for $360. I had only paid $35 for it in the early 90's.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

I think 10 for a corn cob pipe. It's been 5 years and I have not moved on...


----------

